# Closed



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

*Closed*​


----------



## mrlatepass (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome, this is exactly what ive been looking for!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

ya this is awesome. thanks.

two small things i noticed though...google talk is unthemed and the market seems to be an old version? seems to work just fine though.


----------



## dfogelstrom (Aug 1, 2011)

Justinbeans has a great inverted GApps package over at xda, and the BAKED rom also has a inverted GApps package, but thanks for putting yours together TS, let's see which one is the best!!

SlimBean w/ Imo's lean kernel


----------



## Brilongenecker (Oct 2, 2012)

Great Gapps man! I am currently using AOKP 4 on USC GS3 and up till now other inverted gapps have been causing me problems, this one is running great with none of the issues i was having. The only thing im curious about is how to get the mms quick reply box. Normally its in the mms settings, but i cant find it anywhere. What am i missing? Great work!! Thanks!

Also would you care if i posted this on Team US Cellulars site? I think everybody over there would like this.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> ya this is awesome. thanks.
> 
> two small things i noticed though...google talk is unthemed and the market seems to be an old version? seems to work just fine though.


The market I'm aware of I actually have a new package I put together w the play store fixed. I'll upload it shortly.

As for talk you're right its not themed. Interesting. I'm not a dev I can't mod things for shit, I'm just pulling files together into this package. Hence that this is in the general section and not development (see mods, I'm listening. Lol). If I find a themed talk I'll add it to the package. As it stands I'll probably upload a new one later tonight after I try to track down a black MMS app with those fancy manual theming options built in. No guarantees it exists but I think I heard of it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Brilongenecker said:


> Great Gapps man! I am currently using AOKP 4 on USC GS3 and up till now other inverted gapps have been causing me problems, this one is running great with none of the issues i was having. The only thing im curious about is how to get the mms quick reply box. Normally its in the mms settings, but i cant find it anywhere. What am i missing? Great work!! Thanks!
> 
> Also would you care if i posted this on Team US Cellulars site? I think everybody over there would like this.


Feel free to spread the word buddy. As I just said I will post an updated version tonight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> The market I'm aware of I actually have a new package I put together w the play store fixed. I'll upload it shortly.
> 
> As for talk you're right its not themed. Interesting. I'm not a dev I can't mod things for shit, I'm just pulling files together into this package. Hence that this is in the general section and not development (see mods, I'm listening. Lol). If I find a themed talk I'll add it to the package. As it stands I'll probably upload a new one later tonight after I try to track down a black MMS app with those fancy manual theming options built in. No guarantees it exists but I think I heard of it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


If i recall correctly, Travp624 created the manual theming MMS app for BlackBean rom. He also has a full list of inverted gapps, including talk, in the themes section of the VZW Galaxy Nexus here on Rootz.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33645-rombaked-d2vzw-blackbean-5-10-1/

http://rootzwiki.com...lay-store-3817/


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> If i recall correctly, Travp624 created the manual theming MMS app for BlackBean rom. He also has a full list of inverted gapps, including talk, in the themes section of the VZW Galaxy Nexus here on Rootz.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ackbean-5-10-1/
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...lay-store-3817/


Thanks. There's some good stuff here. I'm a big fan of the all-in-one flash, so I'm going to incorporate this stuff into my package. Work has been crazy lately, I'm going to try and make time to update this later tonight, but no promises.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Edit: Deleting incredibly stupid question.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

OP is now updated. New version with the rest of Travp's apps, two different versions of the MMS app (two different downloads, read the OP), and Google Maps, because I have a crazy schedule and I'm frequently flashing ROMs on the fly, and it's always bugged me how I never have Maps & Navigation when I first start my phone. lol

Enoy.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

delete


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for this, I really want to try it. I'm on an AOSP rom. Can I flash this over my existing rom? Do I need to wipe anything? Does it need to be installed on a clean rom install?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

jeffaa said:


> Thanks for this, I really want to try it. I'm on an AOSP rom. Can I flash this over my existing rom? Do I need to wipe anything? Does it need to be installed on a clean rom install?


It can be flashed over anything, no wipe needed. You can install it right when you install the ROM like a nomal Gapps package, or you can install it over your existing gapps, it'll just replace what you have installed with the new inverted ones, no wipe required.

It will work with any AOSP based ROM

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brilongenecker (Oct 2, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Feel free to spread the word buddy. As I just said I will post an updated version tonight
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks man! I just saw you updated, so im getting ready to flash this and then i'll post it at TUSC forum. They'll like it! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> OP is now updated. New version with the rest of Travp's apps, two different versions of the MMS app (two different downloads, read the OP), and Google Maps, because I have a crazy schedule and I'm frequently flashing ROMs on the fly, and it's always bugged me how I never have Maps & Navigation when I first start my phone. lol
> 
> Enoy.


Very cool, man. I'll keep this bookmarked to check for updates. It has been painfully difficult to find a comprehensive all-in-one inverted package up to this point. I am one that doesn't need to pick and choose, I want 'em all, lol!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Appreciate the love. Again, I did very little, just a little copy and paste job. The real credit goes to the actual devs who modded the apps in the first place.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

New update. Realized I hadn't put Travp's Inverted Google Reader into it originally. It's now added. Also now included screenshots in the OP of the two different Quick Replies, so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for this!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brilongenecker (Oct 2, 2012)

Yell at me if i am missing something, but i have flashed the 10-8-12 with the sleek pop up for mms and when i go into mms setting still no option for quick reply. what am i not doing correctly? Love everything else, but i really like the quick reply from another mms.apk that i had been using, but this one looks better. please help. thanks!!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Brilongenecker said:


> Yell at me if i am missing something, but i have flashed the 10-8-12 with the sleek pop up for mms and when i go into mms setting still no option for quick reply. what am i not doing correctly? Love everything else, but i really like the quick reply from another mms.apk that i had been using, but this one looks better. please help. thanks!!


There won't be an option for it in settings. The quick reply won't pop up the moment you get the message, but the notification will have a button to bring up the "sleek" quick reply.

Glad you like the package. Enjoy.


----------



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the all in one. I was trying to install the apks from travs thread and they wouldn't install. Exactly what I needed


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I appreciate all the love guys. Im so glad to be able to contribute something to the community here after so many years of just using what others developed. Again I'm not developing any of this I'm just merging a bunch of travs work together in one package.

Speaking of which looks like he has a new version of his themeable MMS app. I'm gonna test it soon and them add it to the package. Should be done in a day or two whenever i get the time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brilongenecker (Oct 2, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> There won't be an option for it in settings. The quick reply won't pop up the moment you get the message, but the notification will have a button to bring up the "sleek" quick reply.
> 
> Glad you like the package. Enjoy.


Oh alright! I'll give it another try then. Sorry for the ignorance.  Thanks!!


----------



## Brilongenecker (Oct 2, 2012)

Tried it again and quick reply worked perfectly!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

After flashing 10-8 Google now needs an update and I hear the market has been updated any eta on updated inverted?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> After flashing 10-8 Google now needs an update and I hear the market has been updated any eta on updated inverted?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm looking for them now. Not a dev myself, I'm just pulling apks together and putting them in a zip. I believe the new Play Store inverted will be available soon; when it is I'll include it. Haven't tracked down the new Google Now yet, but I'm working on it. Allegedly this new inverted Play Store will have a mod that allows it to work fully regardless of your DPI settings, if that's the case it'd be really cool.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I'm looking for them now. Not a dev myself, I'm just pulling apks together and putting them in a zip. I believe the new Play Store inverted will be available soon; when it is I'll include it. Haven't tracked down the new Google Now yet, but I'm working on it. Allegedly this new inverted Play Store will have a mod that allows it to work fully regardless of your DPI settings, if that's the case it'd be really cool.


JusTUN inverted gapps has that play store you speak of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Trav's themed MMS gets instantly pushed to any build I flashed. Just beautiful...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> JusTUN inverted gapps has that play store you speak of
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'll have to look it up. You wouldn't happen to have a link you can share?

Edit: There seems to be a lot of updates and activity in the works. As I track the new files down I'll put them together in a new package. I already have the newer version of Trav's MMS app, there's a new gmail from trav about to be released, and I'm hunting for new Google Now and Play Store files. Anyone with a link, feel free to share and it'll get added to the zip.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Updated the OP. A whole bunch of newer versions of the apps, including that new Gmail that's been floating around.

I have a request though: I wanna be able to push some of the less essential apps (reader, youtube, music, etc) to data/app instead of system/app. I tried just creating the directories in the zip, but it didn't work. I'm assuming I'll need a better script to do this. The thing is, I'm not a dev, I just copy and paste things. So anyone who can help me with the script, that'd be great. I just want to be able to push select apps to data/app.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Great job here, TS. I always have to manually add stuff I like back in after flashing the 7/26 gapps. Just tried this out and it suits my needs!

I always tell myself to make something like this (to avoid manually pushing every time) but I'm too damn lazy 

Thanks again!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

At what point and time have I given you permission to take my apps (personally signed to by the way so they shouldn't be in the system!) and repackage them. I see credit thats nice but I didn't know that yet another person needs to do the same I have already done. Follow guidlines PlayStore apps are installed!!! Especially when signed with a personal key thats the whole point. Second you never once thought hey lets ask travp624 if this is ok or not. No its not okay for one simple reason you didn't bother to ASK!!!! So many have yet some are like you just go grab my apk's throw them in a zip and say look what I did. No its what I did not you.!!!

Since you didn't have the courage or decency to ask please remove all links until you have removed each and everyone of my apps Thank you and hope you learn something about manners and just a tiny bit of respect for others!


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Updated the OP. A whole bunch of newer versions of the apps, including that new Gmail that's been floating around.
> 
> I have a request though: I wanna be able to push some of the less essential apps (reader, youtube, music, etc) to data/app instead of system/app. I tried just creating the directories in the zip, but it didn't work. I'm assuming I'll need a better script to do this. The thing is, I'm not a dev, I just copy and paste things. So anyone who can help me with the script, that'd be great. I just want to be able to push select apps to data/app.


This is why you shouldn't have ever done this without even talking to me! You have to edit the updater script to tell it to copy the /data/app/ part! I would commend you for trying but really this isn't trying at all!


----------



## techgov8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks sir

Tap'n


----------



## schumnana (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot, you made a very useful job.

Nevertheless, I found one bug on Google Reader only the tablet (works fine on a phone). The background is white and nearly unreadeable on tablet on one part of the screen (this part does not really exist on phone). If you need, I can send some screenshots to show you the problem.

Another point, it should be great to have the background in black for the content of text mail (not html mail) instead of white background.


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

Could you also post one up that reverts everything. Thanks


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

guod said:


> Could you also post one up that reverts everything. Thanks


? Flash a standard gapps package.

Reverted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd just like to pipe in because I'm frankly over the drama inverted GAPPS are bringing. As far as anyone asking for permission to use inverted GAPPS I call complete and utter B.S. If credit is given that is more than enough. Google owns GAPPS as it is their intelectual property. Just because you inverted them and released them signed by you doesn't make you the legal owner or give you the right to demand people ask for permission to use said package.

I get you took the time to create them and worked hard to do so but they still are Google's GAPPS and if people are giving credit and not claiming them as their own I see absolutely no issue with posting them.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd just like to pipe in because I'm frankly over the drama inverted GAPPS are bringing. As far as anyone asking for permission to use inverted GAPPS I call complete and utter B.S. If credit is given that is more than enough. Google owns GAPPS as it is their intelectual property. Just because you inverted them and released them signed by you doesn't make you the legal owner or give you the right to demand people ask for permission to use said package.
> 
> I get you took the time to create them and worked hard to do so but they still are Google's GAPPS and if people are giving credit and not claiming them as their own I see absolutely no issue with posting them.


Agreed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd just like to pipe in because I'm frankly over the drama inverted GAPPS are bringing. As far as anyone asking for permission to use inverted GAPPS I call complete and utter B.S. If credit is given that is more than enough. Google owns GAPPS as it is their intelectual property. Just because you inverted them and released them signed by you doesn't make you the legal owner or give you the right to demand people ask for permission to use said package.
> 
> I get you took the time to create them and worked hard to do so but they still are Google's GAPPS and if people are giving credit and not claiming them as their own I see absolutely no issue with posting them.


Agreed. Lost a little respect for Trav on this one. I remember him from the early days of the Gnex, seemed like a real nice guy; I'm a little surprised with the way he went about this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

OP--

Put it back up. You have support.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd just like to pipe in because I'm frankly over the drama inverted GAPPS are bringing. As far as anyone asking for permission to use inverted GAPPS I call complete and utter B.S. If credit is given that is more than enough. Google owns GAPPS as it is their intelectual property. Just because you inverted them and released them signed by you doesn't make you the legal owner or give you the right to demand people ask for permission to use said package.
> 
> I get you took the time to create them and worked hard to do so but they still are Google's GAPPS and if people are giving credit and not claiming them as their own I see absolutely no issue with posting them.


I agree with that however try to find someone not using my inverted apps! In theirs why guess they have enough respect to ask first! Really not a big deal I can stop inverting stuff and watch the inverted apps dry up! If you think that's ego talking it really ain't cause its actual truth!

I respect credit yes but I also approach all I do with respect to others people just seem to overlook that now a days and its a shame oh well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dafryinpan said:


> Agreed. Lost a little respect for Trav on this one. I remember him from the early days of the Gnex, seemed like a real nice guy; I'm a little surprised with the way he went about this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Really so I share everything with everyone that asks! I help everyone that asks for it! I think when people decide to stop asking there a huge disrespect there! Its shame the world is just this rude!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude, inverted apps were around long before you. Step down from your ego horse. I don't remember you on my OG droid, and sure as shit I had inverted apps.

Didn't bboy help you a bunch? So maybe you should edit all of your posts from "I" to "we" --- since you're all about "proper credit".

He fully gave you credit in the OP. Finally, I just have to say this:

Use spell check. Your lack of grammar and/or spelling makes your rebuttals look even worse than they already do.

Sincerely,
A Former Fan

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

I can personally say travp624 has been more than giving and generous to me when it comes to using his work as a base for my themes. Each and every time i ask because i have respect for him. Aside from that i can reach out to him at any time of any day for help, issues, debugging.. Etc.. And he goes out of his way to make sure i solve my problems. He would be a big asset to lose in this community. Is it really that much to ask that you show him a bit of graciousness for all the things he does by just asking him prior to using his work? To my knowledge hes never told anyone no that asked :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I forgot he wrote each and every apk from the ground up.. owait.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Dude, inverted apps were around long before you. Step down from your ego horse. I don't remember you on my OG droid, and sure as shit I had inverted apps.
> 
> Didn't bboy help you a bunch? So maybe you should edit all of your posts from "I" to "we" --- since you're all about "proper credit".
> 
> ...


id just like to know what you have contributed to the community other than a shitty attitude. And really you want to go grammar police on the forum. Classy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

In before lock!

C'mon. Trav just wished he would have asked permission. Probably so it was done right. That's not unreasonable.

The way he sort of attacked publicly was maybe a bit out of line. Not a big deal. Don't need to turn it into a dick measuring contest.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> I can personally say travp624 has been more than giving and generous to me when it comes to using his work as a base for my themes. Each and every time i ask because i have respect for him. Aside from that i can reach out to him at any time of any day for help, issues, debugging.. Etc.. And he goes out of his way to make sure i solve my problems. He would be a big asset to lose in this community. Is it really that much to ask that you show him a bit of graciousness for all the things he does by just asking him prior to using his work? To my knowledge hes never told anyone no that asked :-D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Trav's sidekick to the rescue.

What do I do? Leave smart ass comments and help people. Apparently I help more than you, judging by my rep


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

travp624 said:


> Really so I share everything with everyone that asks! I help everyone that asks for it! I think when people decide to stop asking there a huge disrespect there! Its shame the world is just this rude!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I remember way back when you helped me with some stuff; I'm grateful for it. I just think that it's not like Tender was trying to pass your stuff off as his; all he did was repackage it, and he gave you full credit.

You didn't have to attack him like you did; if anything you should of been flattered for him getting your stuff out there more than it already was; I know I downloaded it from this thread.

And lastly, if your waiting for kindness or respect out of this world from anyone anywhere, even outside of android your going to waiting for a really long time, and be very disappointed. Your right when you say this world is rude; I would just get used to that than you won't be so disappointed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Trav's sidekick to the rescue.
> 
> What do I do? Leave smart ass comments and help people. Apparently I help more than you, judging by my rep


sorry im not a tool involved in a popularity contest.  I contribute actual work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> sorry im not a tool involved in a popularity contest. I contribute actual work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah.....I've seen it.

Blue JB one is nice. Might buy it, even with you attacking me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I gotta say I really appreciate the support that's been shown here. It's blown me away how many people were using this. I PM'd Trav with a full apology, but I'm hesitant to repost without his express permission. I was never looking to start drama here. I've been using the awesome ROMs and mods that devs like Trav have produced for years now, I was just hoping that I could give something back. At the end of the day, Trav is contributing far more to the community here than I am. I hope he'll give me permission to repost, but if not then that's it. I don't want to start drama, I don't do that in real life and I'm not going to do that here.

At the end of the day it was an honest mistake. I wish it hadn't caused this much trouble. At least now I know that permission is important, otherwise I would've probably pissed off Justin Beans too (he's got some great new stuff I was going to merge). Going forward, if I post anything, I will ask permission AND give credit for all involved.

Again, thanks for the support.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll just leave this here....



JayR_Themer said:


> i knew robin would swoop in to batman's rescue.. This whole thread is pretty unproductive pretty much...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^ Irony at it's finest. (Reference: http://rootzwiki.com..._20#entry922539)

Also locking thread and if OP wants to make a new thread they can feel free as long as the proper protocol is followed.

P.S. I have no issue with TravP just wanted to make it clear that making people feel bad about not getting permission in public kind of sucks. As long as credit is given that should suffice. Yes it is nice to ask but shouldn't be mandatory as long as credit is given.


----------

